# Help? How to remove this nut?



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Try a socket wrench with an extension.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with the socket wrench idea, but I'd probably buy a socket that size (see if you need a deep socket), stick it in a vice and file the end of the socket flat so that it engages that thin nut over all of it's short length. The sockets you get are chamfered at their ends so they slip over the nut more easily. You wanna file off that chamfer and have the socket engage the nut over it's full length.

If that doesn't work, then your best bet would probably to just take a hack saw and cut the soap dispenser off from above and get a new soap dispenser.

Next time, never ever never mix ordinary steel and brass in a wet area (like under a kitchen sink). The steel will rust and seize onto the brass thread. Use a brass nut or a stainless steel nut, and use antiseize compound on the threads too.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

In order, from mild to drastic:

Sometimes it works to try to tighten the nut before you try to loosen it.

Also, try a 10 min soak with penetrating oil, try to loosen, another 10 min soak, and so on.

Heat the joint with a propane torch; probably the sink is not at risk with this method.

Get a 1/16" thick carbide cutting wheel mounted in a mandrel, chuck it in a drill, and cut the nut through in two places. The wheel turns to dust as it cuts. JC Whitney sells these things, but here's a link
http://www.casting-manufacturers.com/images/industry/Emery%20wheel/YL-IY-001CUTTING-WHEEL.jpg

Mount a grinding wheel in a mandrel, chuck it in a drill and grind the nut into dust. You'd be surprised how handy this thing comes in, at times.

With the drill axis parallel to the threaded pipe axis, cut the nut in half by drilling through it in two places. 

If you have the room, you can get a chisel, put the edge on one of the six corners and whack it with a hammer so that the nut is being unscrewed by the impulse of force. 
But, with this method you're risking the sink. If the nut doesn't get chewed up you're not hitting it hard enough.

Steel and brass are 0.8 volts apart on the anodic index; with the moisture, by now, these two pieces might really be one piece.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

If he's going to cut throught the nut, he's going to cut through the brass threaded portion. If that's the case, the's going to wreck the soap dispenser. In that case, he might was well cut through the soap dispenser from above with a much less expensive hack saw since he's gonna wreck the soap dispenser either way.

That is , why not cut through this thing from above where access is so much better if you're going to wreck it anyhow?


----------



## ja40517 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm going to try to borrow a socket wrench today.

I can't see any way to cut anything from above, there's no space between the base of the holder & the sink.


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

One last suggestion. If you are going to trash the soap dispenser you can try to hold the nut still from the bottom (usually easier than turning it) and loosen the dispenser from the top side with a pair of channel locks. This may require 2 people if your arms aren't long enough.


----------



## ja40517 (Jul 30, 2008)

Follow up - thanks for your ideas - this is a great forum, such quick responses.

I ended up prying the dispenser/holder thing from the top by forcing a putty knife between it & the sink & was able to loosen it enough to unscrew it from the top. Good thing - that nut was never going to come off, you were right about the rust. (But that's what the soap dispenser came with, I never would have thought to use something else.)

So the old one is off & the new one does not fit in the hole! This soap dispenser came with the faucet & the faucet & handle & sprayer fit in the holes, so it's odd. I guess I'll either find one of those round things to cover the hole (it's an old stainless steel sink) or find another soap dispenser that fits in the hole.


----------

